# Snail eating snail caught in the act.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

OK, I think I am taking back all the bad things I said about the malasian snail eating snail. They are still an extremely slowing eater and very lazy and don't seem to make a dent in the snail population. But never the less, they eat snails. Here's proof:









*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

COOOL!!! 

Numnumnum


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw a rather grotesqe image on Age of Aquariums of a A. helena eating a Ramshorn.... even with blood.... Very cool.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Canabalistic Escargot!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My puffers do it much more quickly. First they circle their victim, then they goggle-eye him with their swivelly-eyeballs a little bit, then they get set up for their approach, and then they swoosh down in and quick as a wink they suck the whole thing out of the shell like a kid sucking on a Slurp-ee. Clown loaches do a great job on MTS too, and they won't bite your other fishies.

W


----------

